# Combatting green algae on leaves



## Alec (Feb 8, 2004)

What to do? My slow growing plants seem to accumulate green spot algae on the leaves. My fast growing plants seem immune, but its ruining some of plants what do i do? Pressurized CO2, dose NPK SO4 and micros. T5HO 55x3 on a 55G


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

If it's GSA, try some otto's or amano/rcs (given, you have fish that won't eat the shrimp).


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

if it is GSA, check phosphate level...

are you dosing? what substrate?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Alec said:


> What to do? My slow growing plants seem to accumulate green spot algae on the leaves. My fast growing plants seem immune, but its ruining some of plants what do i do? Pressurized CO2, dose NPK SO4 and micros. T5HO 55x3 on a 55G


Try 3ppm or so of PO4, good CO2, and what you where doing otherwise.
Should take care of the GSA. I add about 3-4ppm 2-3x a week of PO4 and have no issues with GSA. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Alec (Feb 8, 2004)

I dose 1/8tsp of PO4 3 times a week, 1/2tsp NO3 and 1/8 TSP KH2SO4. I use fluorite as my substrate. For my 55G, to obtain 3-4ppm of PO4, how much should i dose?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Seems about right 0.29 grams will add 1ppm to the tank.
Teaspoon weight= 4.8 grams or so

4.8/8 = .6 grams

So 2ppm per dose.

So if you still have GSA, you can rule out PO4 for the issue it would seem.
Next, focus on less light/more/better/stable CO2.

GSA is 2 possible issues, not PO4 alone.
PO4 is the easy one to rule out and adjust, CO2 is harder, but easier with less light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

